# Sekonic l-328 or -358?



## Kofman13 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm looking to get a light meter and the l-358 is $279 new but i found the l-328 used excellent $139. Of course it's not as good as the l-358 but it's more than $100 cheaper. Does anyone have opinion on either?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2010)

I would say that if the 328 is in good, functional condition, it will do you fine.  Used gear is the way to go.  I have both a Minolta V and Sekonic Pro F, both bought used for a considerable saving.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd suggest buying a used light meter also--these days,they are probably one of the LEAST-used pieces of gear a photographer will own, and they last a long,long,long time.
You do not need a sophisticated meter to meter flash pops for single-pop work.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 15, 2010)

358 if you use pocket lizards.


----------

